# Power



## alaft61ri (Oct 11, 2019)

Iam not the best at electrical that is my weakness. Why is it when iam running my trains i have to turn power on handle to 70 to 90. Know my tracks are clean have jumpers that what i call it. Replaced the roller pins in transformer i have a duel transformer 30 watt 300 amps and the other one is strickly for the upper lay out. I have other transformers. I do have some acceries to the 30b. No matter what train i run its always the same . why 
Al


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

I have a few dual motor diesels that behave as you describe. I know what their issue is because the motor speed drastically increases when I press lightly on the brushes. I have no motivation to rebuild those motors so I just do not run those engines.
Your issue is different because it is all engines. Check the track voltage (not at the transformer) when a train is running at your desired speed. The voltage across the rails should be 12V or less. Engines should be able to pull a medium length train at 10 to 12V. Check the maximum voltage on the track with an engine running, it should be at least 15V if the no load voltage at the 30B transformer terminals is 17V.


----------



## alaft61ri (Oct 11, 2019)

Ok so do i use a multimeter which i have. Know the 30 b when trains are running the meter on trans former are all the way. Again electrical is my weak point so set meter on volts and it should read 12 or less or more depending what speed i have it on . thanks 
Al


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

Set you multimeter on a scale that will be either 0-15V or 0-20V depending on the model. Make sure the leads are in the Common and AC jacks on the meter. The objective is to determine the no load output of the 30B variable post and the track voltage when the trains are running at their normal speed.
FYI, the no load voltage can be measured either at the track or at the transformer terminals. They will be the same because no current is flowing. Under load with 3A to 4A supplying the trains I would expect at least 1V drop between the transformer terminals and the rails.


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

Due to some personal activities I may be offline for a day or two beginning tomorrow. I will be back online as soon as I can.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Hope all is fine Tom. See you when you are back.


----------



## alaft61ri (Oct 11, 2019)

Amflyer i did the multimeter test this is the results .when train is movin my 335 have 5 cars the meter says in different spots 14 16 15. Know the handle is at 90 the trans former is 16b when i slow the train down the numbers drop. I dont know why i have to raise the power that much also the train isnt moving that fast. Stumped
Al


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

The 335 should not require 15V to pull 5 cars. The transformer seems to be working properly. It is likely the engine needs a commutator cleaning, new brushes and possibly brush springs. The worm and sector gears may need to be cleaned and greased. My Northerns run fast at 12V. Flyernut may have some advice as well, he is the expert in engine overhauls.


----------



## alaft61ri (Oct 11, 2019)

Ok i did the cleaning when i first got it went thru it replaced fingers wire harness the only thing i didn't do was replace springs and brushes. Thanks i wil bug brushes and springs thanks again. 
Al


----------



## alaft61ri (Oct 11, 2019)

Meant to say buy. New brushes.lol


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

I sure hope that gets it running better. Your track voltage measurements show that all the wiring and connections from the transformer to the track are excellent and the track pins are not causing any voltage drops.


----------



## alaft61ri (Oct 11, 2019)

Thankyou ordered springs and brushes. And once again thanks for the help.


----------



## alaft61ri (Oct 11, 2019)

As i wait for my brushes and springs
I took the time to measure the comutator on armature. This is the result i got .7 to .8. If i measured it right so what i did i had some extra ones not for the k-335. Standard the results i got were 1.2 to 1.3. So that tells me the armature for the k-335 is weak. So am i right.
Al


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

Al, the small motor armatures will read between 1.3 to 1.6 ohms between any two poles. The big motor armatures will measure .8ohms. If your K-335 has the big motor the .8ohm measurement is correct.


----------



## alaft61ri (Oct 11, 2019)

Ok good i wood of expected the k-335 would read larger. Iam getting .8 .7 thanks again i feel better know thought i would have buy another armature
Al thanks again.


----------



## alaft61ri (Oct 11, 2019)

I replaced the springs and brushes on my k 335 and i notice on the two middle wheels on both sides is there supposed to me some type of pull mor tire on them . because i notice there signs of black marks on them . any one know about them. Thanks 
Al


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

I have 2 K335s. The 2 middle wheels are flat (no groove for a tire), no flange and no pullmor tires. They are blind drivers (no flange).


----------



## alaft61ri (Oct 11, 2019)

Ok thanks just saw black marks must be paint or blacken. Just want to make sure this is correct when i put multimeter on set it to ohms i get. Point 8 thanks


----------

